# Suck at sth



## adber010

Hello! 

How would do you say that someone "sucks at something" meaning "be bad at something" but in the most slangy, informal way possible?

Cheers!


----------



## Andrious

"Είναι για τα μπάζα" or, most vulgar, "είναι για τον πούτσο".


----------



## adber010

Ok, so if I suck at math: "Είμαι για τα μπάζα στα μαθηματικά"??


----------



## Andrious

When it comes to lessons, it's more common to say "Είμαι σκράπας / μπουμπούνας / τούβλο στα μαθηματικά" (or any other lesson)


----------



## adber010

And what if I suck at videogames or playing the bouzouki??


----------



## Andrious

Well, the truth is that in this case we wouldn't go slang and we would say: «Είμαι εντελώς άσχετος στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια» and «Δεν ξέρω καθόλου μπουζούκι». If we want to tell someone that he really sucks at these two, we could ask him: «Κουλός είσαι;»


----------



## adber010

But you can't say είμαι εντελώς κουλός στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια??


----------



## Andrious

You could say it but it's not that common as the question.


----------



## Perseas

Andrious said:


> When it comes to lessons, it's more common to say "Είμαι σκράπας / μπουμπούνας / τούβλο στα μαθηματικά" (or any other lesson)


Of course they are more common and more traditional, but "Είμαι για τα μπάζα στα μαθηματικά" is not unusual.


----------



## adber010

great! Now I have some alternatives!


----------



## adber010

Or generally, one could just say "είμαι χάλια σε/με κάτι", right??


----------



## Andrious

Of course, but "είμαι χάλια σε/με κάτι" isn't that slang as the first examples.


----------



## Bigglesthecat

Wonderful thread with such useful expressions!!


----------

